# General > Literature >  one I cant put down....

## ciderally

i havent had a real good read in a long time....you know one you cant put down....i have had all the latest ones recently..but none has that special umph ::

----------


## Liz

I know what you mean Ciderally.

I recently finished a couple of books by Jess Smith which were so absorbing and real page turners.

I always feel sad when I come to the end of such a good book as wonder when I will find another.

Don't know about you but I know from the first few pages whether I am going to 'get into' a book.

I love a really good read! :Grin:

----------


## Invisible

yes man by danny wallace

----------


## plasticjock

Well..it's all subjective really, but one that I've recommended to several friends has provoked high praise, even from those of them who only read fiction.
Of course, if one only reads fiction then any of Ed McBain's 87th Precinct novels is a worthy read.

The book I'm going to recommend though, is autobiographical.
*'The Girl from Hockley: Growing Up in Working Class Birmingham'*

The author,  Kathleen Dayus, was born in Birmingham at the turn of the 20th Century and died in 2003 just one month short of her 100th birthday....but what a story she had to tell!

Now...as an amateur student of social history, I've read many, many books, biographical and autobiographical of times past and they've all been enjoyable, with one or two exceptions, but this one is a 'bodice-gripper' (sorry! couldn't resist that) and she has a real story to tell. 

Grim, determined, observant are what you could describe Kathleen as. 
Growing up in poverty (real poverty) Kathleen evokes poignancy without the usual _'feel sorry for me, I've had a hard time'_ kind of ethos that permeates most usual books of this nature. She doesn't want or ask for sympathy or empathy, she just wants the reader (or listener, if you heard it read on Radio 4) not to settle for what life throws at you but to fight back in spite of tragedy or despair.
And that is what makes her story an entertaining and gripping and ultimately, a very satisfying read.

If anyone else has read it, perhaps they'd like to comment?

----------


## Pony

Ive just read a few that stand out this month.....Remembrance Day by Leah Fleming which was really good (kinda historic war-time romance). The Rich Are Different by Susan Howatch is simply outstanding (Im keeping my copy of that one to read again and I only do that with exceptional novels). Also the latest Dan Brown (similar story line to all the other Dan Browns but that didnt stop it being a really good exciting read).

----------


## Liz

I have that book Plasticjock and will read it after I have finished my latest Maeve Binchy. :Grin:

----------


## plasticjock

> I have that book Plasticjock and will read it after I have finished my latest Maeve Binchy.


Look forwards to your thoughts and opinion.

----------


## ciderally

> Well..it's all subjective really, but one that I've recommended to several friends has provoked high praise, even from those of them who only read fiction.
> Of course, if one only reads fiction then any of Ed McBain's 87th Precinct novels is a worthy read.
> 
> The book I'm going to recommend though, is autobiographical.
> *'The Girl from Hockley: Growing Up in Working Class Birmingham'*
> 
> The author, Kathleen Dayus, was born in Birmingham at the turn of the 20th Century and died in 2003 just one month short of her 100th birthday....but what a story she had to tell!
> 
> Now...as an amateur student of social history, I've read many, many books, biographical and autobiographical of times past and they've all been enjoyable, with one or two exceptions, but this one is a 'bodice-gripper' (sorry! couldn't resist that) and she has a real story to tell. 
> ...


this sounds just the thing I need....thank you ...let you know what i think xx

----------


## ciderally

> Well..it's all subjective really, but one that I've recommended to several friends has provoked high praise, even from those of them who only read fiction.
> Of course, if one only reads fiction then any of Ed McBain's 87th Precinct novels is a worthy read.
> 
> The book I'm going to recommend though, is autobiographical.
> *'The Girl from Hockley: Growing Up in Working Class Birmingham'*
> 
> The author, Kathleen Dayus, was born in Birmingham at the turn of the 20th Century and died in 2003 just one month short of her 100th birthday....but what a story she had to tell!
> 
> Now...as an amateur student of social history, I've read many, many books, biographical and autobiographical of times past and they've all been enjoyable, with one or two exceptions, but this one is a 'bodice-gripper' (sorry! couldn't resist that) and she has a real story to tell. 
> ...


ah thank you... thank you... thank you..went and got the book yesterday..and really enjoying it....what a life our parents/grandparents had to endure....but the saving grace I suppose.. everyone was in the same boat...will get back to you after reading xx

----------


## Invisible

I was reading this book today, The History Of Glue.
I couldn't put it down.

----------


## Scorpio12thNov

> I was reading this book today, The History Of Glue.
> I couldn't put it down.


HA! ::  how High did ye get bae? ::

----------


## trix

> i havent had a real good read in a long time....you know one you cant put down....i have had all the latest ones recently..but none has that special umph


ye could try "keeping faith" by jodi picoult, its a real page turner. i promise ye will enjoy'ed.

----------


## ciderally

thanks all ...I'm still reading.. The Girl from Hockley.. and thanking god that I wasent born in that era....but enjoying her story,what a life she had xx

----------


## catherine nicol

I've just finished this book, really enjoyed it, read it over 2 days as was dying to know how it all worked out for the main character.

Bought it in Tesco, 2 for £7.  

Not making such light work of the other one, Handle with Care by Jodi Piccoult.

----------


## trix

am readin 'mercy' by jodi picoult ifanow, its a real page turner.

----------


## Ricanna

I can thoroughly recommend listening to audible books --unabridged, in the car. Not so much you can't put them down, more you don't want to get out of your car. I am generally allergic to American crime novels but in this form I can recommend any of Lee Childs books on audible. You can buy the CDs or if you have your IPod through your car get them and many others from the Audibles website

----------


## Liz

> thanks all ...I'm still reading.. The Girl from Hockley.. and thanking god that I wasent born in that era....but enjoying her story,what a life she had xx


I am coming to the end of the book and just cannot imagine what it must have been like to live a life of such poverty and drudgery.

An amazing woman!

----------


## ciderally

okay...wandered round the library today...and came out with nothing...would you beleive it....dont like romances...like crime,but fed up with the pat cornwall thing....really enjoyed that girl from hockley...so going thru your list....watch this space....back up to library tomorrow..thanks folksxx

----------


## Sandra_B

I really enjoyed this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shanghai-Gir...2897123&sr=1-2

Got another couple of her books for Christmas too.

----------


## unicorn

I recently discovered Martina Cole and cannot put any of her books down until the last page. Brilliant author.

----------


## trix

> I recently discovered Martina Cole and cannot put any of her books down until the last page. Brilliant author.


yeah, she is fantastic. iv read all o' hers. i think 'e best one wis 'ladykiller'

completely blew me awie.

----------

